
Bootstrap 4.5.0 - CoachRufus87
https://blog.getbootstrap.com/2020/05/12/bootstrap-4-5-0/
======
tams
> Examples are now downloadable. We’ve added a script to zip up and offer all
> our Examples as their own download from the docs.

Nice. This could become the primary documentation for a lot of folks.

